# The Evolution Core



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 22, 2009)

So, now, after creating lots of systems, its ready!
I hope you guys still didnt quit and all...



> The world was once controlled by humen and pokemon- well, more human than pokemon.
> 
> However, one day, Arceus, the god of the world of pokemon, decided that he didnt like the way the world was going on- pokemon were used as pets, slaves, fighters and more. The world became a horrible place, with dirty factories everywhere, gangsters, assasins, murderers, rapists and more. Seeing all these, Arceus decided to start over.
> 
> ...


5 Years later....

A charmander walked trough a forest, not really liking it. He has been walking for over ten hours, but he has still not found his goal. It seemed that he was walking in circles... Or, could it be he really *was* walking in circles?

A nearby tree shaked, a bush shaked, and a few squeaks could be heared. The charmander hissed and moved to a battle stance.Seemingly out of nowhere, three rattata appeared and jumped towards the red lizard. The charmander hissed, closed his eyes, and whispered "hidden power".
A brown aura was summoned around the lizard, and it created a bubble around him, all rattata crashing into it, and one being incapiticed(or how its called). A red one, probably the leader, started glowing. The charamnder hissed- he knew exactly what that meaned. He closed his eyes, and started glowing too. The second rattata charged at him, but was too late- when he delivered a slash, the charamander became a charmeleon, and the slash was a mere tingle for him. The red rattata grew, and became a ratticate. A green one. _What's up with all these strange colours?_ The charmeleon thought as he released a jet of fire- it hit the rattata straight, leaving only the leader, now in ratticate form. Both hissed, waited a moment- and then both jumped forward. The ratticate's theeth were disturbingly big, although the charmeleon didnt care about that until the ratticate delivered him a mid-air bite in his shoulder. The charmeleon hissed, he was at the end of his powers. Both crashed on the ground. It was clear the ratticate had an egde. Blood spitted from the charmeleon's shoulder as it hissed again, and charged forward, and smashed its clawed, white glowing hand into the ratticate's head, followed by a distubing crack. The ratticate collapsed on the ground, its body becoming rattata again. The charmeleon sat down, a red aura leaving it and him becoming a charmander. It sighed, and started moving rocks to create a bed.
-------------

So, you are a starter pokemon, yadda yadda, all information at the OOC thread.


You may now post!


----------



## Dave Strider (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex was walking in a forest, shaded from the sun by the large trees. 'Man, it feels like i've been walking for days,' he thought, yawning, 'there's got to be somewhere nice to rest around here.' He stretched out, yawned again, and carried on. His eyes flickered round, looking for a nice sunny spot to rest, but also looking for any potential danger. These parts of the woods were filled with viscous, feral pokemon, so he needed to be careful.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 23, 2009)

A loud buzz could be heared from the left of Alex. It constantly became louder, until a bush started moving. And again. Then, out of a bush, a combee came. It grinned, and started moving up, and stopped when it was 5 feet above the ground. It had a red spot on the lowest head, showing it was a she rather than an it. "Our queen is hungry, and a yummy bulbasaur is just what we need!"
She said that, and started flapping her wings ferociously, creating small blades of wind that moved towards Alex. While the blades moved towards him, the flapping pushed the combee backwards.
(here's how you do it. Anyway, you need to put your statistics here:)
                                   Level: 5
                                   Hp: 19/19
                                   Mp: 18/19
                                   Power: 17/18
                                   Energy: 13/14
((gust costs base 2, and reduced 1 in Mp and one in Power, since it needs special and physical power to be used. one Energy point has been deducted because the round is over(every time you post its one round for you, every 2 posts are a full round) ))


----------



## Dave Strider (Sep 23, 2009)

Watching the Combee launching a powerful gust attack at him, Alex felt a pang of fear. He was weak to Flying type attacks, so all he could really do was brace himself. The blades of wind hit and he got blasted backwards, but remained on his feet. "Well, i don't know about giving your queen a meal, but i could make you a Tackle sandwich!" He waited for the Combee to hover a bit lower, and when his chance he ran towards her and hit her with a powerful Tackle attack.

(Hp: 26/30
Mp: 25/25
Pow: 24/25
Energy: 13/14
I think)


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 23, 2009)

((kind of auto-hit, acctualy.))
The combee grinned again when the Bulbsaur talked, and got ready for whatever he would send. She was 5 feet above the ground, meaning the bulb dino would have to jump to her to tackle her. Just when the Bulbasaur was about to hit her, she quit flapping her wings, dropping down towards the ground, and flapping her wings again to avoid crashing. She hit the ground, scratching her a little. She waited until the bulbasaur was exactly above her, and started flapping her wings viciously, making her zoom upwards towards the Bulbasaur.
((Yea, I know its hard to understand. Here are what your stats should be atm:
Hp: 24/30
Mp: 25/25
Power: 23/25(tackle is 4 base power, as are all regular physical moves, meaning tackle, pound, scratch, peck and more))
Energy: and your energy is currently 19/20))
Edit: Forgot the stats!

Level: 5
Hp: 18/19
Mp: 17/19
Power: 16/18
Energy: 12/14


----------



## Dave Strider (Sep 23, 2009)

Alex got towards the Combee but it suddenly fell down slightly, making him miss. When he was above her though she flew straight up, hitting his leg slightly. He landed again, wincing slightly. He launched another Tackle her way while she was a bit lower, hoping to hit this time.

Hp: 20/30
Mp: 25/25
Power: 21/25
Energy:18/20


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 23, 2009)

The combee hit Alex with her head when he was in mid-air, which made her extremly dizzy for a short while, making her quit flapping her wings and crash on the ground. She winced, and then saw the Bulbasaur charging towards her. She could fly, her wings were badly hurt, so she seemed like a honeycomb stuck on the ground. She closed her eyes, and winced again when the bulbasaur smacked his body against her, sending her flying backwards. She landed 5 feet backwards, and her wings started flapping again.
(reffers to previous round)

Notes: The crash costed 1 Hp.
The smack lowered combee's hp by 4.
Combee can fly again.

Level: 5
Hp: 12/19
Mp: 17/19
Power: 15/18
Energy: 11/14


----------



## Dave Strider (Sep 23, 2009)

Alex smirked. He had managed to land a successfully on the stupid Combee. He decided to give the bug another tackle attack. 'Third time's the charm' he thought, he wanted to end this battle quickly. He flung himself forward once more and tried to hit it again.

Hp: 20/30
Mp: 25/25
Power: 19/25
Energy:17/20


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 23, 2009)

((Hmm, you forgot the stats, acctualy, so add them while I make the battle post, okay?))
The cobee groaned- the battle seemed to change, and the Bulbasaur was gaining an edge. She decided that its time to put it all on one- she started flapping her wings, and started moving towards the Bulbasaur. Unfortunately for her, she had to gain speed with her wings, which she wouldnt have time for, meaning that the bulbasaur will crash into her in max speed and she will hit him with only a low amount of speed, something not very comfortable for her.

Level: 5
Hp: 12/19
Mp: 17/19
Power: 14/18
Energy: 10/14


----------



## Dave Strider (Sep 23, 2009)

The Combee was coming at him at, and was going to hit him mid-tackle. He was going too fast to stop now though, so he had no choice but to hit her, head on. The Combee was getting closer, though it seemed to not be going as fast as it could, so Alex jumped up and collided with her in mid-air. The force of the collision flung him back a good few feet, landing on his side, and skidded another foot. He quickly corrected himself, and saw how the Combee was.

Hp: 16/30
Mp: 25/25
Power: 19/25
Energy:16/20


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 23, 2009)

The combee was hit hard on her lower part, and flew backwards, crashing into the ground, laying flat on the ground, he face stuck in the muddy ground. She struggled to break free, but to no avail. While struggling, the mud started sucking her in a little, meaning she had no chance of breaking free, meaning the Bulbasaur will have some time to act. She flapped her wings viciously, only making dirt fly around and maknig the wings stop moving, being unable to use them, maybe ever, again.
((news: You can sacrifice a full round to heal 1/20 of your Hp, or to recover 1/10 of your energy))

Level: 5
Hp: 6/19
Mp: 17/19
Power: 14/18
Energy: 9/14


----------



## Dave Strider (Sep 23, 2009)

Alex looked up to see the Combee stuck face down in the mud. She started flapping her wings, but that only spread mud around. Alex took the opportunity to get another hit it for free. He charged towards it and got it right in the back of it's top head.

Hp: 16/30
Mp: 25/25
Power: 17/25
Energy:15/20


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 23, 2009)

The combee choked when Alex hit her, finally fainting.
((Failpost. Anyway I dont have time ot calculate your Xp at the moment so please send me a PM with your calculation. But dont lie!))


----------



## Darksong (Sep 24, 2009)

Camelia woke up softly, blinking her eyes. How long had she been sleeping? Dew was still on the grass... was it really this early?

The Chikorita shook her head, and stepped quietly out into the clearing, looking around to make sure there was no one who would threaten her. She then looked for any bright colors among the bushes -- those would signal berries. Carefully, she examined the edges of the clearing, soon shaking her head. _Nothing..._ Cautiously glancing around her, she turned around, seeking a sound of water that might bring her to a stream.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 24, 2009)

((Alex the Bulbasaur has recieved 270 experience points.
Alex now has 480 experience points.
alex has reached level 8. Psymon, please create a link to this post near your characters profile(the bio application) and write his stats to prove that your character really has reached level 8, right?))


----------



## Dave Strider (Sep 24, 2009)

Alex sighed. He had defeated the stupid Combee. He moved on through the forest, coming into a bright sunny clearing. He looked around, scanning for landmarks. If he could make it to a camp, it would be safer than sleeping in the forest. He looked up and could see smoke rising from above the trees. He looked around again, checking for danger, and walked off. If he had any chance of finding civilization, it was over there.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 24, 2009)

A green body came out of the shadows near Alex. However, one would have to look closely to recognize what came out of the shadows. A speptile. A big and blue one. It looked at Alex, and then opened its mouth. "I've seen your battle, kid, and you seem to have potential. Im called Leaf, and im the leader of the fortree camp, also know as 'sharp leaf camp'. You can join us. It's safer, better, and a lot more fun than going around in the forest, dont you think? Also, we're always looknig for new recruits. Anyway, if you're interested, just follow the flower path..." after saying these, he made a backflip, landin near a tre, and then another one, landing on top of it and then vanishing.


----------



## Dave Strider (Sep 24, 2009)

Alex looked around. "Follow the flower path." the Sceptile had said, but where was it? After a few moments he noticed it was to his left, leading through some trees. He headed along the path, with flowers up to his mouth. After a few minutes he led out of the forest and into a massive gate, many times his height. He pushed it open after some struggling, revealing a village composed of small buildings. He walked in, decided to find out about recruitment.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 24, 2009)

"I see you are interested in joining us.." The same voice from before said, the speptile revealing himself, standing on top fo the gate. There was a rather low and thin wooden wall around the camp, and there were arond 20 tents. The camp was almost 500 cube meters in size, and the tents were scattered around, some isolated, soem grouped, but on each there was a pokemon head made of wood, be it a treecko, oddish, veepinbell(argh name) or turtwig one.
"Go to the sceptile head..." Leaf said before pointing towards the south orner of the camp, and disappearing once again in a puff of mysterious green smoke.


----------



## Ven (Sep 24, 2009)

He really liked it here.

Fireblitz now lived in a onclave near the edge of the lava pit. The heat giving off of the volcano was very heartwarming. Currently, he was wondering the Jagged Pass and thinking of joining a Guild..._again._ I hope that the guilsmaster's don't talk to eachother. If they did, then I would be screwed. He thought.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 24, 2009)

The area around fireblitz was quite, well, rocky. There were a few lava pits, a volcano, and a path of sharp rocks leading towards a granite wall. The wall wasnt just a decoration- it was the fire camp's wall. If onw would look closely, he would notice lots of steam from the camp. There was a big stone gate, which seemd to be too heavy to be opened from the outside.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 25, 2009)

((Can you describe my area, please? I'm kind of stuck with nothing to do and no idea whether Camelia found a river or not...)))

The Chikorita crept among the undergrowth, hearing something in the distance. But being timid, she decided not to find out what it was.

Still, she found herself straying towards it. When she reached a clearing, though, she saw nothing. _Must be my imagination._ Carefully, she looked around, stepping around tall grass.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 25, 2009)

((





Twiggy for victory said:


> a path of sharp rocks leading towards a granite wall.


 Hey, Xaldin, I didnt write a single rock, I wrote a path of sharp rocks. and Darksong, first, yay for you posted, and I'll describe your area once I have time, probably I will have time today.)))


----------



## Ven (Sep 25, 2009)

Fireblitz suddenly noticed the oddly placed stone path leading up to a granite wall. _Hehehehe, treasure... and I don't need to give a cut to anyone!_ Unfortunately, try as he might, he can't break the wall. _If only I am an Infernape, then I could break that wall._ he thought miserably.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 25, 2009)

A Torkoal looked won from the top of the granite wall, looked at the chimchar, and then shouted "*INTRUDERS! ITS AN INVASION!*"
Another voice asked "Well, how many?"
Silence.
"....One chimchar, sir." The torkoal said and blushed. 
"*YOU IDIOT! I TOLD YOU A FIRE POKEMON CANT BE AN INTRUDER! WE ARE THE FIRE TRIBE YA KNOW!*"
The ground trembled a bit, and then, a charizard flew over the wall, landing in front of the chimchar and hissig. "What'cha looking for 'ere, pal?"
(Second leader revealed! P.S. They are all wierd. Grass leader is too mysterious, the fire one has a dialect, but the water one is the funniest...)
------------------------
The clearing Camelia was in was pretty big, and had the shape of a key. There were very few spots with undergrowth, a lot of bushes, and a few holes in the ground. Camelia was in the northen part, one that was round. The relaxing scent of some unknown subtance could be, well, sinffed from the north, while there was the sound of shakes, smashes and howls from the west. In the east, a strange 'wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh....." Could be heared, and in the south the loud sound of a stream could be heared.


----------



## Dave Strider (Sep 25, 2009)

Alex was only just looking around the tents when the weirdly colored Sceptile popped out of nowhere, which almost gave him a heart attack. He watched as the Sceptile provided yet another mysterious message for him. "Um... Okaaayy." he said, quite  vispuzzled. He looked at where the blue Sceptile had pointed. He had to squint a bit to see it clearly, but in the corner, there was a tent with the head of a Sceptile on it. He started walking in that direction, making sure no watch out for the creepy pokemon again.


----------



## Ven (Sep 25, 2009)

Fireblitz slowly backed away. _Damnit, what can I do... Wait, did he just say? The Fire Tribe... Hehehe, I got an idea._ "Ell, I came by to ask if I can join your tribe. you see, I have been living up on Mt. Chimney in solitude for quite awhile, and I thought that it would be nice to live with the other Pokémon of my type. _So I'll steal any treasure they have, and then find somewhere else to live. Hehehe._


----------



## Darksong (Sep 25, 2009)

Camelia tilted her head at the odd shape of the clearing; somehow, she had managed to notice it without looking carefully. "Hm." The Chikorita listened more cautiously now, and she could hear a jumble of odd sounds. But there was one that piqued her senses... a stream. Quickly, she began to head towards it, making short bounds on her way.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 26, 2009)

Ignaas awoke. He was still lying in the field he'd decided to sleep in. The sun was shining high in the sky, telling Ignaas it certainly wasn't morning. Standing up, he looked around. This spot wasn't far from the Lavaridge settlement, yet seemed far away nonetheless, a good spot to relax. And nobody had attacked him here so far.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 26, 2009)

The sceptile reappered before Alex when he reached the sceptile head tent, and landed on the ground after the green smoke disappeared.
"Time to talk straight. First of all, I am the grass camp's leader, and the fastest of all three leaders. The reason I am blue and can keep my sceptile form is this."
He pointed at his neck- there was a green scarf around it, and a strange leaf was attached to it. "I, just like the other leaders, bear *the scarf of power*, a definitly useful item that allows me to keep my form." He said, and then started saying words in an unknown langauge(grrktuk nahriwa ocme reje). A suduwoodo(argh spelling) came out of the sceptile tent, and headed towards Alex and Leaf. He looked at them, and then said "I am kragtukkna, although most just call me sudowoodo, since im the only one around. Anyway, Im the one that looks after the recruits. So you want to join?" He asked, and looked at Alex.
---------------------
(Edit:) The charizard growled, and fire started comnig ot of his mouth in the form of red drool. "So ye want 'cha join us? Well, ye dun' luk like 'dat!(yea he has a horrible vocabulary)"
He started scartching his kin, and then looked at the chimchar. "If ye wan' to join us, ye gotta pass de phyre test." He said, and grinned devilish.
------------------------------
After walking for a short while, Camelia would soon find the river she was looking for. It wasn't very deep, and the stream wasnt big- there were just a lot of pokemon there, although they couldn't be seen. On the other side, a wall made of ice could be seen....
--------------------------
A low rumble could be heared not far from ignaaz' resting place- it sounded like groudon has awoken or an army was marching nearby...
The area Ignaaz was in was rather rocky, full of fire streams, but also with a bit if grass. There were also a lot of geysers around.
((If you want to imagine the characters better, Kragtu has the voice of brock, Leaf that of galactiv commander saturn(the male one), and the charizard has some random low voice.

P.S. I dont have much time now so i made Psymon's part. May make the others tosday or tomorrow.))


----------



## Dave Strider (Sep 27, 2009)

Alex looked up at this newcomer's face, before replying "Yeah, i guess so. It is the first time I'll have joined a camp though." He looked around. There were lots of grass type pokemon staring at him. It was extremely unnerving. he looked immediately back at the Sudowoodo again, partly to see what he was going to say, but also to avoid the knowing gazes of the other pokemon.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Sep 27, 2009)

HO NOEZ I FORGOT!

So Pockets was on a mountain... face to face with a strange purple pokmon (mewtwo). The typhlosion lot loose a blast burn and incerenated it.

The an apple fell on pockets' head waking up. He was just a wierd green little cyndaquil in reality. Anxious to leave' Pockets  ran into rhe woods.

(This was WAAY rushed but wii net is mean)


----------



## Ven (Sep 28, 2009)

The phyre test? What the hell is that? 
"Oh the _fire_ test. Sure, I'll take it. I sure hope I can do this... He thought.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 28, 2009)

Ignaas heard a rumbling sound, then noted the geysers going off. Deciding to see if that really was it, he found a nearby rocky outcropping and hopped his way to the top, hoping to get a better view.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 28, 2009)

From the place Ignaas was on, he could see strange sight- very strange indeed. A Blaziken was throwing stones around, seemingly targetless.
However, if one would look closely, they would notice that there were Torkoals around. Not only that, but the rocks were thrown they're way, followed by them charging towards them, hiding in they're shell while jumping forward, and smashing the rocks, and making small earthquakes whenever they landed, the Blaziken then dodging them. The Blaziken was, strangely enough, green skinned and brown haired.

--------------------------------------------

The suduwoodo grinned, and then looked at Alex. "Don't mind them, they're always suppicious. It's because we're in war with the other camps- the phyre, and yes, they're not called fire, they are called the *phy*re camp, the stream camp, and there are some far away camps that we don't know. Anyway, if youre really into joining us, you simply have to put a drop of your blood on an item I'll give you immidiatly, put a scale of you skin, and you're one of us. The good things about being part of a camp are: If you faint somewhere far away, we can come and save you, although for a small fee. Keeping this place up costs money, you know. There are lots of pokemon who want help, and might very well give you a bunch of money. There are plenty much citizens that are really into adventures, so you might recruit some 'round here, although it's rare to find someone with enough courage to join a team permanantly. Well, that's pretty mcuh everything. Joining our camp will cost you the small fee of 100#, and 10% of the money you get from anything. But, as said, there are plenty of good things about it. Anyway, here's the thing you need to 'put' a part of you're body on. That is, a scale and a drop of blood."
The suduwoodo plucked a bulbasaur head shaped rock, and showed it to Alex. "Ready?"

------------------------------------------------

The charizard scartched his kin, and then started talking. "Ye needa go up the mountain 'dere.." He pointed towards a nearby volcano with the shape of an arrow. "...And 'Defeet the datini. Then, bring the 'dago s'one to the 'eyser 'vield, where cha need'ta 'defeet da 'bink 'znake. Ged'dat vool ta poisen de 'ock, 'en den b'ing it 'ere. If cha can ged dat thingy 'ere, you're one ov as. Iv not, me will not tolerate to see ya *EVER* again!"
He roared the last word into the Chimchar's face, making the drool and stench in his mouth cover the monkey's face.


((The requirments for joining a camp differs between the camps. Fire needs you to do a test and a starting payment, the grass needs you to pay some money to enter, and some money then and when, but that's about everything. Water still hidden.))


----------



## Ven (Sep 28, 2009)

((Ya, I'm sorry Twiggy, but I have very little idea on what he said. So if possible, can you please put a translation afterward? Please and thank you))


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 28, 2009)

((Fair enough. Hoped its understandable though.

"Ye needa go up the mountain 'dere.." He pointed towards a nearby volcano with the shape of an arrow. "...And 'Defeet the datini. Then, bring the 'dago s'one to the 'eyser 'vield, where cha need'ta 'defeet da 'bink 'znake. Ged'dat vool ta poisen de 'ock, 'en den b'ing it 'ere. If cha can ged dat thingy 'ere, you're one ov as. Iv not, me will not tolerate to see ya EVER again!"
----------
Translated:
-----------
"You need to go up the volcano.." He pointed towards a nearby volcano with the shape of an arrow. "...And defat the dratini. Then, bring the drago stone to the geyser field, where you need to defeat the pink snake. Get that fool to poison the rock, and then bring it here. If you can get that thing here, you're one of us. If not, I will not tolerate to see ya *EVER* again!"

----------------------------
There you have it))


----------



## Ven (Sep 28, 2009)

((OK, _now_ I can post. Thank you.))

Fireblitz took him awhile to understand the odd speaking Dragon but he finally understood him. 

"OK, I'll be back, and within 3 hours -tomorrow. And if I do, then I get the lodgings here. Deal?" 

And he left and he made a beeline toward the volcano and noticed the drantini. 

_"Hmmmm. Maybe I can sneak around him, take the stone and just say that he took him down."_

And so he made the attempt o sneak around  him. But he accidently made some noise.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 28, 2009)

The dratini noticed the chimchar the moment he reached the volcano's top- the welcome chance to attack him. Sparkles started charging around his mouth, and he released a small stream of electricity- enough to paralyze but not to hurt.

                                  level: 5
                                 Hp: 25/25
                                 Mp: 23/25
                                 Energy: 19/20


----------



## Darksong (Sep 28, 2009)

((As The3FightingDragons had said, though, it was only a dream when he met Mewtwo.))

Camelia decided to head down the river, keeping a sharp eye out for anything odd. Once in a while she stopped to dip her foot in the river, in case the texture on the bottom was changing. The surroundings definitely weren't -- it was still a forest, but she could tell that she was slowly going downhill.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 29, 2009)

Ignaas couldn't help but wonder what on earth was happening over there. It looked like the oddly colored Blaziken was fighting the Torkoals, but it could be some strange exercise. He decided to run towards the scene.

"What's going on here?", Ignaas asked out loud as he approached.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 29, 2009)

The Blaziken looked up at the torchic, and then shook his head. "We're training, what else would we do? I have to train my evasion and my partners need to train their physical power and defense. What are you searching here anway?"

---------------------------

A few mudkip walked near Camelia, and another bunch of tentacruel was in the center of the lake. The mudkip stopped walking, and looked at Camelia. They tilted they're heads, there were around 6 of them, and all of them said "Hi there! Are you looking for the stream settlement?"


----------



## Dave Strider (Sep 29, 2009)

Alex was more than a bit shocked when the Sudowoodo had told him what to do.  He decided to do it however because, well, sleeping here was better than in the forest. he scratched himself on the leg with his claws, and put some of the blood on the head, then picked of a scale form around the cut and put that on the head as well. "Is this acceptable?" he said to the Sudowoodo, holding up the Bulbasaur head.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 29, 2009)

The suduwoodo nodded, and then grabbed a piece of silk, covering it and then writing something on it. "Now, what's you name?" He asked without looking Alex's way.
The blue sceptile turned away, entering the sceptile tent and sitting down in the center.


----------



## Ven (Sep 29, 2009)

Hp: 30
Mp: 25
Pow: 25

Crap. Now, I'm paralyzed. "OK, you asked for it!" he screamed as he used scratch on his face, fighting the paralysis.


----------



## Dave Strider (Sep 29, 2009)

Alex looked at his cut, which was still bleeding a little. he turned to the Sudowoodo and said "My name is Alex, sir." He loked back at his cut again and covered it up to make sure no dirt got in it.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 29, 2009)

"Fair enough, but don't call me sir. No one likes to be called 'sir' around here for one reason: here, everyone is equal. Well, all expect our leader, but it's not like he's got some special services. After all, we are all either plant or grass creatures, dont you think so, Alex?" He said this while writting down a rather long row of letters. "Well, im a stone type, but im still a tree. Speaking of trees.."
He started glowing brown, and then, the glow left his body, leaving him in the form of a bonsly. "...I do not have a scarf of power that allows me to stay in my final evolution. Anyway, now the only thing left to do it that you pay the entry bill, and you're in."
He gave Alex the silk covered bulbasaur head stone, along with the text wroten with some green stuff.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 29, 2009)

"Well, nothing in particular.", Ignass replied to the Blaziken, "I like to relax in this field, that's all. Anyway, training? Sounds like fun, can I join you guys?"


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 29, 2009)

The Blaziken shook his head, and then opened his mouth. "Sorry, greenhorn, but we can't afford killing you while training, especially since you are a fire pokemon. Anyway, you'd better go away before one of these 500 Kg rocks hits you."
The torkoal nodded, and all five withdrew into their shells, steam slowly rising from them. "Overheat served in 20 seconds..." The blaziken said and grinned.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 30, 2009)

Camelia looked startled at first, but then smiled. "I'm just wandering." She blinked with contentment, looking at each Mudkip, and then jumping as she saw something huge, blue and red in the water. Shaking her head to clear her mind, she turned back to the Mudkip. "But I don't really know where I am..." She motioned with her head behind her. "I mean, I know the way back, but I don't know what _this_ place is..."


----------



## Dave Strider (Sep 30, 2009)

"Um.. Sorry." Alex said. It was quite a good belief. Apart from the rock type bit, but he knew what he meant. Alex looked at the slip of paper that the Sudowoodo had just handed him. He looked back up and asked "And how much is this entry fee Sudowoodo?"


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Oct 1, 2009)

"100#" A voice said. A nincada came out of the ground, and stared at the bonsly. "New recruit huh?"
Silence.
The bonsly sighed, and the gave the Nincada a kick. "Get lost, Ninto, you know we hate you and the fact you can't quit pestering newcomers."
"Yaya whatever."
The bonsly groaned, and then said "That's enough!" While jumping, and then landing on the nincada. "Anyway, may I charge the fee of 100# now?"


----------



## Dave Strider (Oct 1, 2009)

"Sure." Alex said, reaching at the bit underneath his bulb. It took him a couple of minutes to find it, because the place he had hidden his money was quite hard to get at, but he eventually got some in his paw. he started counting it out. "20, 30, 40, 50, 70 , 100#. here you go" he said, handing his money to the Bonsly. He put the rest of the money back in the space under his bulb.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Oct 1, 2009)

(Alex the bulbasaur has 2900# left.
Alex is now part of the grass camp! Please make a link to this post in your profile.)
The bonsly grabbed the money, counted it, and then put it in a small box. "Righto! You're one of us now, buddy! Welcome!" He said wihle closing his eyes and grinning.


----------



## Ven (Oct 1, 2009)

((Ermm, not to be a nag, but I'm in the middle of a battle...))


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Oct 1, 2009)

((oh, sorry. Yea, okay. Anyway, I've got to tell you your posts have to be longer- just posting 'he sends a scartch' is so undetailed I can simply counter by saying 'However, the scartch was aimed at his own face and he hurt himself, giving his opponent the oppurnity to land a well-aimed focus punch on its belly'.

There's an important difference between:
"The turtwig bit the combee as hard as he could",
and:
"The little turtwig charged towards his flying enemy, and looked at it's target closely while doing said action. After running as fast as he could for a few seconds, he jumped towards his enemy, which would be surprised after it has assaulted him with so many attakcks, and sant a nasty bite towards the creatures neck(crunch)".

So, I'll respond once you'll make your post a little more detailed.


P.S. You have the stats Hp, Power, Mp and Energy, and you should write them as follows:
                                  Hp: ???/???(Left is the remaining)
                                 Power: ???/???(left is remaining. Each regular attack, I.E. Scratch/tackle costs 1 power to use each time, or 2 if you are paralysed/burned)
                                 Mp: ???/???
                                    Energy: ???/???(deduct one point each turn, two if you are paralyzed.)

Paralysis stays for 4 of your turns. Please post your stats, the remainder, and the fact you are paralyzed to your post, plus make it longer.))


----------



## Dave Strider (Oct 3, 2009)

Alex smiled a little, but then realized something. "so, umm... what's my first job, Sudowoodo. Or should I call you Bonsly now?" Alex asked. He didn't really know what camps did, seeming as he had never joined one before.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Oct 3, 2009)

The bonsly chuckled. "Just call me rock, most of them do. And it's acctualy a fine name. Anyway, we don't have some guy who gives the jobs, you simply find someone looking for help and you do whatever they might ask for."
He chuckled again, and then, rocks started floating around him, and, after there were 20 around him, they all sticked to him, and exploded in a flash of light, revealing him in suduwoodo form.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Oct 5, 2009)

((bump. Either there's hardly any activity or this thread's dead.))


----------



## Dave Strider (Oct 5, 2009)

Alex looked back at Rock. " Well, that looked rather cool. But anyway, I'm going to go see if i can find any jobs. Thanks for your help Rock, Goodbye." he said. He looked around, and decided to head for the middle,hoping that worried Pokemon who needed help might congregate there.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Oct 5, 2009)

In the middle of the camp, there was a very big tent- no, it was a house.
It had the form of a box, and had the heads of a treecko, turtwig, chikorita, and bulbasaur on it, and the faces had worried looks on them.
The building had 5 meters of hieght, and was quite big, cxatching around 300 cube meters. The building was made of leaves, wood, honey and wax, and was covered in leather to protect it from rain. If one would enter it, he would see the place was full of tables and chairs, with around 20 tables around, and 2 chairs next to each table. On the opposite side of the 'tent'(opposite to entrance), one would notice a teddiursa with a funny hat with the form of a bellsprout, clothing made of leaves, and extremly sharp claws having a nice nap, the hat covering most of his face. Behind him, there was a small wall of clay, with a lot of sharp objects pinned into it, some of them holding a letter. 
Near the tables there were the worried faces of a swablu, lotad, seedot, wurmple and caterpie, each of them sitting next to a seperate table and laying they're sad faces on the tables while leaning forward and sighing.


----------



## Darksong (Oct 5, 2009)

((Well, I would post but the Mudkip haven't reacted to me yet... I believe my post was in the middle of page 3, for reference.))


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Oct 6, 2009)

((Ah yes sorry. Didn't remember to reply...))
The mudkip chuckled, and one of them started glowing blue, mud slowly gathering around him, sticking on his body, and the falling off in a small flash of blue and brown light, revealing that where there was once a mudkip, there was now a marshtomp instead.
"Well, you are near the water camp. Most of the water camp's population hates pokemon that aren't from around, namely the grass and the fire camps that aren't so far from here. They are constantly sending assaults towards each other's camps. However, once in 50 days, they close a one day pact and meet at mt. chimney(is that the right name? the hoenn volcano). Well, if you're some kind of a coral (poke)mon(poke has been dropped for obvious reasons), you should keep heading this way." He pointed towards a wall amde of sponge. "But if you're some plant (poke)mon, you'd better go south from here an  quick, it's not safe to be in hostile areas." The other mudkips started playing in the water, being mainly bored.


----------



## Dave Strider (Oct 6, 2009)

Alex looked inside the building. He decided that this must be the place where you came if you needed a job done. He looked at the sad pokemon, and decided to go over to the Wurmple. He walked next to it and asked " Can you tell me what's the matter? I might be able to help."


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Oct 6, 2009)

The wurmple looked at Alex, and cheered up a little. "Well, my friend, another wurmple, has gone missing in the forest. I found her trails, but there were also some strange duck-shaped trails, and I suspect these are flying type (poke)mon, which I can't handle. My friend's a blue wurmple, so it will be easy for you to recognize her. Here, show her this and she will understand you want to help her." He put a small, star shaped object on the table, which had a few red spots on it. "I'll be willing to give you 300# for saving her, but I can't really afford paying more. Will you help me?"
He looked at the Bulbasaur hopefully.


----------



## Dave Strider (Oct 6, 2009)

"Well, i guess I'll try. don't you worry Wurmple." Alex said. He picked up the star shaped badge and headed out of the tent. He reached the edge of the camp, opened the door, walked out, making sure to push it shut again. if these people were at war at the moment, he needed to make sure no-one from a rival camp could get in.

He headed into the forest, looking around. "if i were a Wurmple, where would I be?" he said to himself. 'the first thing to do would be to make a systematic search of the forest. you need to be through in these things.' he thought to himself. he set off, scanning the floor for prints on the way.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Oct 6, 2009)

If Alex would look on the ground closely, he would find drag and bird feet marks, a few cracked branches, and a few spots of blood. There were also lots of blue scales on the ground.

((Failpost. No time right now))


----------



## Darksong (Oct 7, 2009)

Camelia listened carefully, and then nodded thankfully to the Mudkip and Marshtomp. The Chikorita began to back away, but she was still curious... but it wouldn't be a good idea to stick around... she hung in the trees, just out of sight and behind a berry bush. She circled around it, then headed perpendicular to the river so that the lake was still in sight....


----------



## Dave Strider (Oct 7, 2009)

Alex was walking along, looking for the Wurmple, when he felt something wet under his paw. He lifted it up, and looked where he had trodden. There was a spot of blood on the bottom of it, surrounded by blue insect scales. Further on there were some footprints, like one's off a bird type pokemon. He remembered what the Wurmple had said to him. '"My friend's a blue Wurmple, so it will be easy for you to recognize her."' "These have to be that Wurmple's scales." he said to himself. He looked on, spotting more scales and blood, dripped messily around. He decided to follow the scale path, leading deeper still into the forest.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Oct 7, 2009)

Soon enough, Alex would find a very complex problem before him- the path split into three ways, one trail being full of big, bird shaped foot marks, one with blue scales, and one with a few blood spots. There was no way to indicate which one was the right one.
However, the bird foot marks and the blood spots seemed to be a little, but only a little, less dirty than the scales, indicating they were more frsh.
(gave you a big hint)


----------



## Dave Strider (Oct 8, 2009)

Alex examined the trails. He was quite puzzled by the dilemma. He examined all three of the trails. The trails with the blood and the footprints seemed fresher that the scales. He thought hard about it. "let's see. I guess would be that the trail with the blood is where it went, as it probably is where they took her after they got her." he said to himself, thinking hard. He went down they blood dotted path, hoping to see the oddly coloured Wurmple.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Oct 8, 2009)

After following the trail for a while, Alex would hear loud squaking sounds, and despretaion cries.
((Still fail))
------------
Edit:

The lake was quite, and there wouldn't be much ofr Camelia to see, but much to hear, as there were still a lot of howls to the east.


----------



## Dave Strider (Oct 10, 2009)

Alex walked down the path, avoiding the blood dotted all over it, when he heard a loud squawking sound, along with a cry for help. He started to run , shouting "Don't worry! I'm coming to help!" He reached near the end, wondering what type of pokemon he would find, threatening the poor Wurmple.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Oct 10, 2009)

After running for another few seconds, Alex would find a pidgey fighting a Starly, the Starly clearly being in a disadvantage and squaking whenever the pidgey landed a hit on it's body, blood spitting out of it. The two birds seemed to be in a battle to the very end, possibly only stopping when only one wíll stay alive. Behind the two birds, the path seemed to keep on.

((*MUHAHAHAH!* Will Alex stop and help one of the birds or keep going down the path in hope of finding something?))


----------



## Dave Strider (Oct 11, 2009)

Alex continued running before he came across the two squabbling birds, fighting to, presumably, the death. He saw how the Starly was extremely hurt, and decided to help it out. He ran in front of it, and shouted at the Pidgey " Leave this helpless Starly  alone, you brute!" He knew it was going to be a hard battle, him being weak to it, but he was determined to try anyway.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Oct 11, 2009)

The starly swuaked in surprise, and gasped when he heared Alex's words. The little bird landed behind him, releasing feather from it's body as the wounds he had slowly disappeared. The pidgey didn't seem to like the fact that Alex interfered in his battle, and started moving his wings violently. "You're going to regret that, bulb head!" the bird said as 4 knives of wind flew towards Alex, one traight at him, one to the left, one to the right, and one above him. Should Alex try and dodge the attacks, he would find the Starly hit instead, and should he not dodge, he would fid out that his own health would be severly reduced. 
((Long battle post. Im starting to make the pokemon fight serious from now on))
((4 knives of air(gust), each has 1 base power))

----------------------------------------------
                                            Pidgey:
                                          Level: 7
                                          Hp: 22/22
                                         Power: 20/22
                                          Mp: 15/17
                                         Energy: 19/20


----------



## Dave Strider (Oct 11, 2009)

Alex didn't try to dodge the blades of wind, and got hit straight on the face with them. he flinched for a second before saying "Bulb head? You're one to talk feather brain!" He decided to try out the new attack he had learned from leveling up against the Combee. he stood up on his front legs slightly before firing a barrage of seeds, which exploded into vines, clinging to the Pidgey.(Leech Seed)

------------
level 8
Hp: 31/32
Mp: 28/31
Power: 31/31
Energy: 25/26

I am assuming Leech Seed is taken out of MP. Am I right?


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Oct 11, 2009)

((Okay, it's time for statistics:
Only one blade hit Alex, as the others were aimed around him.
Super effective, so 2 hp damage.
You have over 20 MP, so you reduce damage by 2, and the pidgey has over 10 MP. so... You lose one Hp!

And, btw, leech seed costs 3 Mp.))

"You're gonna regret that, you little brat!" The pidgey hissed, but was cut short when the little seed flew towards him. He chuckled when he saw it, but squaked when it became a big net. "Bah! Not good enough!" The pidgey stopped flapping it's wings, and landed on the gorund with a small thumb. It was 4 feet above the ground, emaning the fall won't hurt at all. The pidgey then started flapping his wings once again, releasing 6 blades of wind, all in the same direction- directly towards Alex. The pidgey seemed to start getting exhausted.
----------
Meanwhile, the Starly was still on the ground, closing his eyes and relaxing as energy started filling his body.

---------------------
Pidgey:
Level: 7
Hp: 22/22
Power: 27/22
Mp: 12/17
Energy: 18/20


----------



## Dave Strider (Oct 11, 2009)

Edited that in. thanks.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Oct 11, 2009)

((Psst, im done editting))


----------



## Dave Strider (Oct 12, 2009)

Alex looked at the blades of wind, coming directly at him, with not much room to dodge. he tried to dodge, moving to the left as quickly as he could, but evidently not quickly enough, as he was struck by 4 of the knives of air, directly on the underside. He skidded a little, before stopping and observing his wounds. he hadn't been cut at all, but it left some nasty bruises on the skin. "Ugh," Alex muttered, clearly annoyed at it, " you little..." He ran near to the Pidgey, then jumped up, trying to strike it's underside. (tackle)
---------
level 8
Hp: 27/32
Mp: 28/31
Power: 29/31
Energy: 24/26


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Oct 13, 2009)

"Arr! Why you little.." The pidgey shouted when he saw Alex dodging two of his knives, and swore when he saw him running towards him. "Taste my 'rath, ye little pest!" He shouted as he jumped back on his legs, and started running towards Alex, beak glowing white and becoming a little bigger.
---------------
Meanwhile, the little Starly stood up, and started flapping his wings, floating over Alex. "Let me help you! Im sure it'll be easier to save me that way. And thanks!"
He said.
----------
Pidgey:
Level: 7
Hp: 22/22
Power: 16/22
Mp: 12/17
Energy: 17/20 
------------
Other notes: Starly has joined Alex! *WTF H4X!*

Stats: (starly)
Level: ???
Hp: 15/20
Power: 22/24
Mp: 10/24
Energy: 15/18

Moveset: Wing attack, Quick attack, tackle, peck.

You may control him now! *OMG NO FAIR!*


----------



## Dave Strider (Oct 13, 2009)

Alex looked back at the Starly, before realizing that he was about to be hit by a peck attack. He flung himself to the right, rolled a bit, before shouting "Starly! Get it with an attack from the top!" at the top of his voice.

Starly heard the Bulbasaur shout at him to attack. He nodded for a second, then flung himself down at the Pidgey, at top speed, wind rushing through his feathers. After images followed him, their streamlined bodies flying at the Pidgey.(Quick Attack)

-------------
Alex

level 8
Hp: 27/32
Mp: 28/31
Power: 29/31
Energy: 23/26 

Starly
Level: ???
Hp: 15/20
Power: 20/24
Mp: 10/24
Energy: 14/18


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Oct 13, 2009)

The pidgey groaned when he jupmed forward to peck Alex and missed, and graned again when the starly flew towards him. "[censored!]! you [censored] brat!" He shouted as the Starly smacked inot him, making him fly backwards and land on his butt.
He stood pu, and released 2 knives of air, one ot the left of Alex, and one ot the right. Should Alex not move, both would penerate his side.
-------------
Pidgey:
Level: 7
Hp: 16/22
Power: 14/22
Mp: 10/17
Energy: 16/20


----------



## Dave Strider (Oct 14, 2009)

Alex dodged to the right, just barely avoiding the air knives. he could hear the wind rush right past him. He got up, and shouted to Starly. "Thanks! Help me with a double tackle attack!" he shouted at the black and white bird. He looked back at the Pidgey, before charging full pelt at it.

Starly shouted back, "OK! I'll try!", his voice trembling with gratitude. Only a minute ago, he had almost died, being savagely attacked by the Pidgey, but then came the Bulbasaur, helping him out like that. It was to good to believe. He started another dive bomb at the Pidgey, this time not as quick.

-------------
Alex

level 8
Hp: 27/32
Mp: 28/31
Power: 27/31
Energy: 23/26

Starly
Level: ???
Hp: 15/20
Power: 18/24
Mp: 10/24
Energy: 13/18


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Oct 14, 2009)

The pidgey curse,d and then stared at the bulb and the bird pokemon charging at him, staring at them so hard his eyes almost seemed to plop out every second now. He stared at Alex, and then got wacked by both of them, his body laying flat on the ground.
((Couldn't move form fear, and used Leer. Meh.))
--------------
Pidgey:
Level: 7
Hp: 8/22(-4 from the shock)
Power: 14/22
Mp: 8/17
Energy: 13/20(-2 from getting hit twice in a row)
---------
Notes: Since Alex attacked Pidgey, he couldn't realy dodge the Leer, since he wouldn't see Pidgey at all with closed eyes. -1 to defense for Alex.


----------



## Dave Strider (Oct 17, 2009)

Alex looked at the Pidgey, flat on the ground. He decided to get it once more. "Just one more attack, Starly!" he shouted to the Starly. He ran towards it, full pelt, aiming to hit.
(tackle)

Starly heard what he had said, and decided to attack as well. He flung himself towards it, body streamlined, leaving afterimages. He was going to strike before Alex did at this speed.
(Quick Attack)

--------------------

Alex

level 8
Hp: 27/32
Mp: 28/31
Power: 25/31
Energy: 23/26
- 1 Defense

Starly
Level: ???
Hp: 15/20
Power: 16/24
Mp: 10/24
Energy: 13/18


----------

